# Tissot



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Had 20 minutes of sunlight today so snapped a few odd pics of stuff taken out of the back of the drawer


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

That's nice, James, wish I had stuff like that at the back of the drawer here!

my first Tissot arrived on Christmas day, and I'm very impressed with it. I'd like one of the old chronographs... one day...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Nice James, this one too Chris, what is the width? Love the satin face. 



chris l said:


> That's nice, James, wish I had stuff like that at the back of the drawer here!
> 
> my first Tissot arrived on Christmas day, and I'm very impressed with it. I'd like one of the old chronographs... one day...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Nice James, this one too Chris, what is the width? Love the satin face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's about 38mm top to toe, with a small 16mm strap. Dad found it in a local charity shop; the cheapskate!


----------

